# sikes grouper



## lowprofile

anyone familiar with the goliath at sikes? thinking of hitting the bridge for rays friday evening and trying to get him out of his hole while im there.


----------



## delta dooler

ok, "IF" you manage to find this fish and get him to eat, then "if" you manage to get him out of the pilings, then what ? cut the line?

I am assuming you will be fishing from the bridge. . . .


----------



## ThaFish

delta dooler said:


> ok, "IF" you manage to find this fish and get him to eat, then "if" you manage to get him out of the pilings, then what ? cut the line?
> 
> I am assuming you will be fishing from the bridge. . . .


I would assume he'd walk him back to the shoreline, snap some pictures, then let him go? Guess I'm not sure though.


----------



## MoganMan

I feel like your best bet would be to get a live jack, ray, or even mullet and just drop it down by each pylon for a few minutes until you find big daddy. You could also try out the very end where there is that structure on the channel, may be holding out in there.


----------



## lowprofile

delta dooler said:


> ok, "IF" you manage to find this fish and get him to eat, then "if" you manage to get him out of the pilings, then what ? cut the line?
> 
> I am assuming you will be fishing from the bridge. . . .


take it to shore and get a pic. i dont just cut fish off with tackle in them .



MoganMan said:


> I feel like your best bet would be to get a live jack, ray, or even mullet and just drop it down by each pylon for a few minutes until you find big daddy. You could also try out the very end where there is that structure on the channel, may be holding out in there.


you've hooked him or had it take a fish before right? you remember which pylons it was by?


----------



## southern yakker

I believe me and my buddy have Hooke into him before. Not 100% sure but it sure seems like a Goliath took the bait. Had a whole mullet out on 65 pound braid and six foot,500 pound leader and the drag pulled for five seconds. Set the hook and it did not budge. Had a few other similar experices at around the same spot. Almost all the way down where there is a break in the bridge and a piece of metal covering it on the left side. I've heard a fee divers say they have seen a few down there in the structure. Good luck! I want to see that beast with everyone's leaders in its mouth!!!


----------



## Kim

Catch it South Florida style, two rods tied to a ring and the leader off the ring. Two anglers can pump them up off the bottom a lot better than one.


----------



## holicori

I hooked him about a month ago. He bit a larhe live pinfish with a 13/0. 

my reel was actually too weak to pull him up. I had 100lb braid on....and literally pullex the line up by hand...moving him very slowly. He ran twice slowly....im assuming trying to get back to his hole. 

Some tourist tried to give me a hand...and dragged the tight line right across the concrete wall.....was fking pissed. 

Every foot of line I pulled in felt like I was armwrestling hulk hogan.


----------



## MoganMan

holicori said:


> I hooked him about a month ago. He bit a larhe live pinfish with a 13/0.
> 
> my reel was actually too weak to pull him up. I had 100lb braid on....and literally pullex the line up by hand...moving him very slowly. He ran twice slowly....im assuming trying to get back to his hole.
> 
> Some tourist tried to give me a hand...and dragged the tight line right across the concrete wall.....was fking pissed.
> 
> Every foot of line I pulled in felt like I was armwrestling hulk hogan.


Could have been a big ray, landed a monster last night, sucker put up a great fight!


----------



## MoganMan

lowprofile said:


> take it to shore and get a pic. i dont just cut fish off with tackle in them .
> 
> 
> 
> you've hooked him or had it take a fish before right? you remember which pylons it was by?


I have never hooked him, or atleast I don't think I have, I have hooked up and some big sharks and a big ray last night, but no big groupers as far as I know. And now that I think about it, I feel like a big hard tail would get the job done as well.


----------



## holicori

Naw trust me...this was no ray. Ive caught my fair share of the larger rays, this was the grouper...just trust me on this one lol. 

It was the grouper and Im going back with my 1200lb mono shark leader rig. Somebodys gotta take a picture of the damn thing


----------



## Tobiwan

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## holicori

.....kinda why I just said somebody has to take a pic. 


Read...or dont post.


----------



## Tobiwan

holicori said:


> .....kinda why I just said somebody has to take a pic.
> 
> 
> Read...or dont post.


It was directed at the whole thread, I've read every word. No need to get all sassy.


----------



## lowprofile

holicori said:


> Naw trust me...this was no ray. Ive caught my fair share of the larger rays, this was the grouper...just trust me on this one lol.
> 
> It was the grouper and Im going back with my 1200lb mono shark leader rig. Somebodys gotta take a picture of the damn thing



after joe and I top off my new Makaira 80WII i'll be out there. just paired it with an Okiaya 100-130lb rod and spooled with 130lb braid and getting 130lb mono top shot. i'll be using circle hooks, 6ft of #15 single strand (incase i do get a shark) and 15ft of 400lb mono so i don't get cut off on the pylons. she'll come out. especially with 50-60lbs of drag.


----------



## MoganMan

holicori said:


> I hooked him about a month ago. He bit a larhe live pinfish with a 13/0.
> 
> my reel was actually too weak to pull him up. I had 100lb braid on....and literally pullex the line up by hand...moving him very slowly. He ran twice slowly....im assuming trying to get back to his hole.
> 
> Some tourist tried to give me a hand...and dragged the tight line right across the concrete wall.....was fking pissed.
> 
> Every foot of line I pulled in felt like I was armwrestling hulk hogan.


Where did yah hook em? I really want to put my set up to the test! 100lb braid, 80 lb mono, 40+lbs of drag! That sucker's good as caught!


----------



## lowprofile

MoganMan said:


> Where did yah hook em? I really want to put my set up to the test! 100lb braid, 80 lb mono, 40+lbs of drag! That sucker's good as caught!


when you going? two can cover more ground and it would be easier to get it back to the sea wall with two people. send one down to leader it and catch the rod while the rod man gets down to get a pic with it. I'll have a rope to lower the rod down. 

check this out.  got the rod brand new, <$150


----------



## MoganMan

lowprofile said:


> when you going? two can cover more ground and it would be easier to get it back to the sea wall with two people. send one down to leader it and catch the rod while the rod man gets down to get a pic with it. I'll have a rope to lower the rod down.
> 
> check this out.  got the rod brand new, <$150


Heading out there tomorrow night, not sure when though, would love to team up! Just don't be MIA if I hook up without a belt! I am still in pain from the other night when It was me vs. a big ass southern! 

Is that the Okuma Makaira?!?! Have heard great things about those reels! And that rod is beautiful! Seems like you got a good deal on her as well!


----------



## lowprofile

MoganMan said:


> Heading out there tomorrow night, not sure when though, would love to team up! Just don't be MIA if I hook up without a belt! I am still in pain from the other night when It was me vs. a big ass southern!
> 
> Is that the Okuma Makaira?!?! Have heard great things about those reels! And that rod is beautiful! Seems like you got a good deal on her as well!



i was planning on friday. i have a belt but no harness. that's why i'm keeping the drag under 60lbs. ever try to pull on 50-60lbs? its a PITA and this thing goes to 100 at full with freespool.  yes its a Makaira.


----------



## startzc

What time you heading out, I may come just to watch/hang out. Need to sleep during the day for a bass tournament Sat night anyway so may as well stay awake fishing.


----------



## jmunoz

Dang I might haft to leave the fishing poles home bring a cooler of beer just to watch yall are bringing out the big guns. Hey what of it snatches one of yall over the rail does the grouper win?


----------



## holicori

I dont wanna tell ya where I hooked him, cuz I want him first ha. But for you guys Ill tell. 

I dont remember exactly where, but it was about 3/4th the way down on gb side, east side of the bridge (opposite the toll bridge, into open water). It was about 20yd past one trash can....whichever trash can is closest to 3/4 the way down. 

Yea if youve got a legit reel with drag wont be hard. My prob was too weak of a drag (deviance 40).


----------



## lowprofile

jmunoz said:


> Dang I might haft to leave the fishing poles home bring a cooler of beer just to watch yall are bringing out the big guns. Hey what of it snatches one of yall over the rail does the grouper win?


Id say so. haha. i have a thick rope i use for tail roping, its rated at like 1050lbs or some craziness. big D ring on one end and ill clip it to the reel and the other end around something stationary. bridges can get sketchy with big gear.


----------



## JT Powell

I've swam with him several times inspecting the bridge, and it'll be a miracle if you get him out of the piles.


----------



## CatHunter

We dropped Marcum under water cameras around the pillions in 2011 and saw multiple Goliaths on several pillions along with some really nice bull sharks.


----------



## JT Powell

If y'all are serious I suggest you fish here.


----------



## lowprofile

i'll bring the UW camera as well.


----------



## Ugly 1

I have talked to the divers and know where the rubble pile is that the beast resides, but I can not intentionally target a giant grouper!!!!! I will bring the 9/0 out and try for a big bull red, I mean Bull shark!!!! Ahhh hell you know what I mean :whistling: UGLY


----------



## MoganMan

This is going to be awesome! That Makaira will get the job done, if not we have no hope!


----------



## lowprofile

Don, my camera has a 65' cord i might need the yak to go look around first.


----------



## jmiller2502

Just don't use this guy as an example!!!


----------



## drifterfisher

I might have to bring the boat down to watch this spectacle. When yall gettin started?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

jmiller2502 said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=V9LlhWqi7hA
> 
> Just don't use this guy as an example!!!


That was hilarious!!!:thumbup:


----------



## CatHunter

jmiller2502 said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=V9LlhWqi7hA
> 
> Just don't use this guy as an example!!!


Ha looks like me trying to pull a big flathead out of a log jam on Rod n Reel, we had a few rods busted by big fish.


----------



## huntnflorida

That video was disturbing! My volume was a little to high and the folks around me thought I was watching gay porn! Wow


----------



## TailRazor

Lol, he sounded like he was getting worked hard by a big one.


----------



## Ugly 1

lowprofile said:


> Don, my camera has a 65' cord i might need the yak to go look around first.


 I think the water there is only about 20' deep at the most. We need a pole for the camera. I will have the yak there if we need it. UGLY


----------



## lowprofile

Ugly 1 said:


> I think the water there is only about 20' deep at the most. We need a pole for the camera. I will have the yak there if we need it. UGLY



its an underwater camera. has a TV in a box and 65' of cord. not sure how high the bridge is. but it might be pushing it. 

not sure what time. after i get the topshot on my reel i guess.


----------



## drifterfisher

Well??? did ya do anything? or did ya get blown off the bridge?


----------



## JT Powell

I'm waiting on a report or photo also.


----------



## JT Powell

Still waiting on a report of what happened I had to work late and couldn't make it for the festivities.


----------



## drifterfisher

I think the wind whipped their butts....


----------



## JT Powell

I'd like some info after I put them on him though.


----------



## lowprofile

well. I went to Pompano Joes around 10:30pm and we got my mono spliced into the hollow braid. THANKS JOE! was a good learning experience. 

stopped at GBBT and grabbed some cigs then off to find Ugly. last anyone knew he went to sikes. stopped at sikes, looked on both sides, no Don on GB side. Drove over to pensacola side and looked for his truck in the parking lot. nope. to the pier. no truck but i ran down the pier anyways and found no one. 
went back to sikes on GB side and the storm was roaring. there was a group "trolling" under the bridge and another family that was packing up to leave. fell asleep in my car. woke up at 9am and it was pouring rain. Decided i'd go play with myself somewhere else and ended up at navarre pier. surf was pumping and still couldn't get a hold of anyone. started to Destin and Got in touch with Don a little later. 

scored a yak till tomorrow. weather sucks. i'll have a few hours to kill next weekend and will try again. fished postal point for nothing and now at home eating. headed back out to find a spot to soak the last of my baits.


----------



## NoMoSurf

huntnflorida said:


> That video was disturbing! My volume was a little to high and the folks around me thought I was watching gay porn! Wow


You owe me a laptop! I just spit tea all over it!


----------



## Smarty

Sometimes the structure there just seems to move. You are all delusional because there are no fish there. Especially in that one little corner JT :no: 
Nothing out there but concrete and rebar  
Gonna be close to record freezing cold this winter and I'll be out there at night at least twice a week kicked back in the home made bridge cave drinking hot chocolate and catching absolutely nothing :shifty:
Goliath Grouper....just pure craziness I tell you!


----------

